# My EBJD pair



## s_abhay2001 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi!
I have grown 7 EBJDs from 3/4th inch to about 3.5 inch and they have started spawning.
I just need confirmation from experts that the two specimens (especially female) is EBJD.
Links to the pics are enclosed.

Thanks in advance.

Dr Abhay Shendye

http://www.3image.com/images/2013/02/08 ... ith_me.jpg
http://www.3image.com/images/2013/02/08 ... ith_me.jpg


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

I would say YES........ but I don't consider myself an Expert..........
Nice Fish...........


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

I to say yes but for best results with breading, use a blue gene female not a electric female as fry will be very week if they survive at all.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

No, neither of them are EBJD. They're either normals or splits.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

Azedenkae said:


> No, neither of them are EBJD. They're either normals or splits.


I agree


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Azedenkae said:


> No, neither of them are EBJD. They're either normals or splits.


Is a split a bgjd?


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, BGJD. Sorry in Australia we refer to them as Split Gene Jack Dempseys.  But yeah.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh ok thought there mite have been a new kind. In that case I stil say they are ebjds cos bg show very little diffrence to normals.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Forgot to say they are gorgous fish.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, that is true, bg shows little (more like no difference to normals, but normals varies immensely.

JDs are one of the more diverse species of cichlids out there, and there are those that are very blue, whilst others aren't. Some even have heaps of red on them.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Azedenkae said:


> Yes, that is true, bg shows little (more like no difference to normals, but normals varies immensely.
> 
> JDs are one of the more diverse species of cichlids out there, and there are those that are very blue, whilst others aren't. Some even have heaps of red on them.


Ah ok I c I had a 5 inch male ebjd for a few years and he was completly electric blue, I used to c jd on utube titled ebjd that looked like the male in this pic and I actualy preferd the colour. Plus my lfs, s baby ebjd, s usualy have the spangles so I thought some keep them and some change to the complete blue I had. I didn't realise that normals could look like these two so my opinion is not solid.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

second one is ebjd. the first one is hard to tell because the mottling of the spangles. I have seen/had ebjds very similar to the first picture (tiny bit more blue). They came from the same brood as my very electric blue, even though they looked the same as juvies, they changed over time. Yours looks a bit less electric but I wouldnt count it out!


----------

